# Sticky  Medicine cabinet 2020



## toth boer goats

Will make some changes or additions as they come.

We want information to be from goat breeders and their experiences and not taken off of others sites. 

Do not sell this info, Copyrights.

*Warning*
We are not veterinarians.
Please use info at your own risk and with your own discrepancy. 
This information is not intended to replace a Veterinarian's advice or medical services.
Please seek qualified medical attention at all times! 

*Anaphylactic shock~~~~~

Epinephrine* - Dose 1 cc per 100 lbs IM. For treatment of: Anaphylactic Shock If the animal collapses within seconds or minutes of an injection this could be Anaphylactic Shock. You'll see it most often following an injection. Epinephrine (also known as adrenaline) administered immediately. A MUST Have for every goat medicine cabinet. Vet RX needed

*Antibiotics~~~~~~~

Baytril/Enrofloxacin 100*-- 4 cc per 100 pounds SQ for five consecutive days. A broad spectrum antibiotic to be used only after other antibiotic therapies have failed. Can cause tenderness and swelling in joints. RX needed

*Bio-Mycin 200--1 cc per 20 pounds body weight, SQ once a day . An antibiotic used for respiratory infections. OTC

Draxxin--* 1cc per 100 lbs. SQ. 2 shots, 7 days apart for a 14 day coverage.

*Ceftiofur Hydrochloride:* see *Excenel*--Goat dose: 1ml per 25 lbs 1 x a day SQ. A broad-spectrum antibiotic used primarily for respiratory illnesses. It also controls the major pathogens involved with foot rot. Milk withholding time: None Rx Needed

*Ceftiofur Sodium/Naxcel*-- Goat dose: SQ Injection 1cc per 50 lbs. twice daily. Broad-spectrum antibiotic for respiratory, such as pneumonia.
Often used on conjunction with penicillin.
Very expensive, with a very short shelf life of one week once the powder is reconstituted. Can be frozen for up to 8 weeks once the powder is reconstituted. Naxcel may only be effective in the first days of the infection.
Once past the first couple days it may be recommended to another antibiotic.Milk withholding time: None. Rx Needed

*Excede*-- Same as Excenel, just different formulations.

*Excenel RTU EZ* --Dose daily at 6 cc per 100 lbs IM. Day One: dose twice 12 hours apart. Days 2 through 5: dose once daily.
Ready-to-use equivalent of Naxcel, a broad spectrum injectable antibiotic indicated for the treatment of bovine respiratory disease (BRD, shipping fever, pneumonia), foot rot, and acute metritis in cattle, and for the treatment/control of swine bacterial respiratory disease (SRD) in swine. Each ml of Excenel RTU EZ contains ceftiofur hydrochloride equivalent to 50 mg ceftiofur. Withholding time: None, Vet RX needed

*Excenel* --Per vet instructions, have used at a rate of 3 cc per 100lbs SQ with success, it all depends on severity of illness to start. 1 x a day for 5 days.
If though, by day 2, no improvement, go to 6 cc's per 100 lbs for the remaining 3 day period.
Used for respiratory illnesses, foot rot and other illnesses.
Milk withholding time: None Rx Needed

*LA 200/Oxytetracycline*--(Brand Names:LA-200, Oxy-Tet 200, Bio-Mycin 200, Liquamycin LA 200, Geomycin 200, Agrimycin 200, Maxim 200)
1cc per 20lbs, for 5 days, SQ. 1 x a day.
Effective against respiratory infections, Chlamydia.
Pink Eye: administer a couple drops Oxytetracycline directly into the eye(no needle). Do this for 5 days, 2 x a day.
Does sting giving by injection.
Can use Bio-Mycin 200 instead, which has less sting.
**Do not give IM, only SQ. It ruins muscle. OTC.

*LA300/Noromycin 300 LA Oxytetracycline*-- 1cc per 25lbs SQ
Effective against respiratory infections. Its high cure rate and longer duration (3 1/2-4 days) make it ideal for treatment of pneumonia, Chlamydia, shipping fever, pinkeye, wounds, infections, footrot or when herd medicating is required to eliminate or minimize an expected outbreak of disease. OTC

*Nuflor (Florfenicol) *--3cc per 100 lbs SQ, EOD, 3x, only if illness is caught early.
If you see no improvement by day 2, you may want to choose a different antibiotic.
For more severe cases, give daily 5-7 days. -
Treats pneumonia and other illnesses or infections.
Can begin with a high dosage first injection of 6 cc's per 100 lbs. Vet RX needed

*Penicillin G *- 1 cc per 20lbs SQ- 2 x a day (must be given for 5-7 consecutive days.
When giving Penicillin, be sure to check for blood in the syringe by pulling back on it. If you see blood, remove and find a new location.
Penicillin is good for fighting uterine infections.
Please note: When treating listeriosis (listeria), dosage is 1 cc per 10 lbs.
OTC- Some states it is RX

*Penicillin Procaine & Penicillin Benzathine combo*-150,000 penicillin units G procaine & 150,000 units penicillin benzathine per ml.
Goat dose: SQ Injection 1 ml per 20lbs. 2 x a day is best with goats
For 5-14 days, never less than 5 and until all symptoms have disappeared.
Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time.
When given together, the Tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin. OTC

*Pink Eye Cure*- LA 200, 2 drops in effected eyes 2x per day for 5 days.

*Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment*-- Useful for superficial ocular infections caused by susceptible organisms, such as pinkeye, corneal ulcer, conjunctivitis, streptococci and keratitis.
2 to 4 times daily.
Ointment contains Oxytetracycline and Polymyxin B, for use in the eye. OTC

*Procaine Penicillin G-* 300,000 units Procaine Penicillin per ml.
Goat dose: SQ Injection 1ml per 20 lbs. twice daily -
Treat from 5-14 days, 5 days minimum.
Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time. When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin. OTC

*Tylan 50 (Tylosin)* --Used to treat respiratory problems, chlamydia, rickettsia, some forms of enteritis. Used for mycoplasma arthritis in young kids.
4 cc per 25lbs body weight, *2 x a day *for 5 days, SQ, OTC

*Tylan 200/Tylosin *- Used to treat respiratory problems, mycoplasma, chlamydia, rickettsia, some forms of enteritis.
Used for mycoplasma arthritis in young kids.
Given 2 x a day, 1 cc per 25 lbs for 5 days, SQ, OTC
Can be used for pinkeye- use a few drops directly in the eye.
No needle, 2 x a day for 1 week. La200 can be used as well.
Keep refrigerated.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Cocci Meds~~~~~~

Corid/Amprolium*--Mixing in drinking water is not a good method, some goats may not drink enough to do any good. Corid is available in liquid or soluble powder.
Do know, Corid does not deplete thiamine in the goat, corid mimics thiamine, making cocci go to it and kills the cocci.
Do not give thiamine or fortified vit b complex while on corid, it will stop corid from working properly.

_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water.... 
Or the Pre mixed- Shake well before use.
solution give as follows
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days

20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mix solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days_
OTC

*Albon/Sulfadimethoxine *- *see also *Dimethox* 12.5% liquid * Five day treatment to treat Coccidiosis- you must treat the full five days. Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally. Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally. Available in liquid and soluble powder form. Albon is also available in injectable form. It is very effective for coccidia and certain types of mastitis. Can also be added to milk replacer to treat kids. Good management for freshly castrated kids. **Do not give with penicillin. OTC

*Baycox/Toltrazuril 5% Oral Suspension*-

Dose 1 cc per 5# once for preventive. .Booster in 10 days for treatment and during wet months, Shake well before use. Do not use in lactating dairy animals producing milk for human consumption, Store below 30°C. Protect from freezing.

*Deccox/Decoquinate*--Mix in feed ration to provide a daily dose of 22.7mg per 100 lbs. Feed for at least 28 days during exposure or stress. OTC

*Di-Methox 12.5% liquid* - _see *Albon*_ - Treats coccidia. Dose Administer 3 to 5 cc's of undiluted liquid Di-Methox 12.5% orally to each kid daily for five consecutive days. Adults 8 to 10 cc's.
Preventative dosage is usually one-half the curative dose; read product labels. RX

*Dimethox/Sulfamed* is also an effective treatment for bacterial GI infections such as E. coli.
Sustain 3 boluses in adults, a slow-release form of closely related sulfamethazine. Easier to give but too large for kids.
Equivalent results from both.

*Rumensin/Monensin Sodium*--Mix 20g Rumensin per ton of feed.
Can feed continuously. Note-Most effective product for goats. OTC

*Sulfaquinoxaline 20%* as a drench-
Dose 2ml/50lbs by mouth for 5 days.
Treats Coccidiosis. OTC

*Sulmet/Sulfamethazine 12.5%*-- Treats Coccidiosis
1cc per 5 pounds on day 1, and 1cc per 10 pounds day 2-5.
As a Prevention use it in the same way as treatment, given orally.
**Do not give with penicillin. OTC


----------



## toth boer goats

*Urinary stones Prevention/Treatment~~~~~~~

If a goat cannot urinate, this is an emergency, seek a vet ASAP, before his bladder explodes and kills him.

Ammonium Chloride- *
Contains 99.9% ammonium chloride.
Used to prevent and help treat urinary calculi in male goats.
*Prevention*: 1 lb. per 100 lbs. feed, or 1 tsp. per goat daily. Powder.

*Treatment:* 1 tablespoon Ammonium Chloride to 1 or 2 cups of water, drench goat with the entire contents, daily.
Provide fresh water at all times. Give until urinating full stream.

*Treatment:* Ammonium Chloride for UC:
Dosage 1 (one) teaspoon per 75 lb of AC powder added to 20cc of water and drench every 12 hours for 2 (two) days. Then the dosage is reduced to 1/2 teaspoon per 75 lb of AC powder added to 20 cc of water and drench every 12 hours for 3 (three) days. Then the dosage is reduced to 1/4 teaspoon per 75 lb of AC powder added to 20cc of water and drench daily as a preventative.

*Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)* - WHY APPLE CIDER VINEGAR WON'T WORK FOR "PHOSPHORUS-CAUSED STONES"
Unlike most other vinegar's, apple cider vinegar results in an alkalizing effect, therefore it will not acidify urine in cases of magnesium ammonium phosphate stones. OTC
Urinary Calculi: Treatment Analysis, Myths, and Tips
https://www.thegoatspot.net/index.php?threads/Urinary-Calculi:-Treatment-Analysis,-Myths,-and-Tips.215929/

*Pain, swelling~~~~~~~~~~

Banamine* - Dose 1 cc per 100 lbs IM preferred. SQ is also fine.
Always take temp prior to giving, if temp is low, do NOT give unless advised by your vet. It is an Anti-inflammatory, drops high fever, can help stop severe diarrhea in very young kids, prevents scarring of the lungs, can calm the gut in digestive illnesses, relieves pain.
Shouldn't be used more than once, every 36 hours.
Can be used up to 4 days without issues.
In some case, it is used for longer term, but the risk is greater for complications. Use as needed.
Refrigerate. 36 hour milk withholding and 4 day from last treatment for slaughter. Vet Rx needed.

*Aspirin -* Dose 325mg (1 adult aspirin) per 10 lbs. Reduces temperature and is a pain killer. Milk withholding time: 24 hours. Note: Aspirin is poorly absorbed from the rumen so a relatively high dose is needed. OTC

*Bute*--Dose 4.5-10mg/lb SQ, Anti-inflammatory used for pain especially in joints and muscles.
Needs Vet RX

*Dexamethasone/Decadron/DEX* --
Inflammatory injuries, joint injuries- ½-1cc/20lbs.
Head injuries (after disbudding)- 1-2mg/20lbs.
Shock- 1-2mg/20lbs.
Anti-inflammatory & pain reliever:
Used to induce labor in pregnant does when the slow introduction of labor over a 48-hour period is desired. Used on preemies and pre-labor to help develop lungs in kids before birth and after.
Use this drug only under the supervision of a vet.
Can cause abortion; do not use on pregnant does unless she is safe to kid.
If used for more than 24 hours, must be used with an antibiotic or immune stimulating herbs because it suppresses the body's natural immunity while being used, thus leaving the animal open to infection.

*Dexamethasone* is a go to for listeria/polio cases, reducing brain inflammation to prevent permanent damage is so crucial for any chance of recovery. Dex is far more effective than NSAIDs in these cases.
Good to keep on hand for prematurely born kids as well.
Milk withholding time: 72 hours.


*Ibuprofen*--WARNING--DO NOT use ibuprofen or Tylenol for goats...aspirin is best.

* Vitamins for Polio/ Rumen health/anemia~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

B1 Vitamin Thiamine* -Straight thiamine
Read vet instructions.
Dosage: 5-6 cc per 100 pounds every 6 hours for polio cases. IM for instant treatment or SQ to prevent polio. Thiamine comes in different mg strengths.
OTC thiamine comes in 100 mg/ml strength such as Fortified Vitamin B Complex.
RX thiamine comes in 500 mg.
Give as an injection, never orally to get it into the blood stream quickly is critical.
Treats goat polio, rumen productivity and provides increased energy. RX

*B Complex*/*Fortified Vitamin B Complex* - 6 cc's per 100 lbs IM if needed immediately, otherwise SQ, due to the goats fast metabolism, giving orally has little effect due to the goats quick metabolism. OTC

*Multimin 90*--1cc per 100-150lbs, SQ
Take great "Caution" when using Multimin 90, it is extremely concentrated and injections are usually a one time event.
Significant risk of overdosing minerals.
Consult your veterinarian for the best way to use it. Rx

*Vitamins~~~~~~~~~~

Vitamin E* For treatment of: Udder Edema, congested udder.
Oral 1- capsule (500-1000 IU) squirted on grain daily, starting 3 weeks before kidding. Benefits: Vit E works in conjunction with selenium and is essential for tissue, muscular and udder health. We find supplementing with Vit E before kidding, aid in easier kidding

*Anemia~~~~~~~~~~~

Red Cell* - Is used to treat anemia and as a vitamin /iron supplement.
6 cc's per 100 lbs orally, 1 x a day for one week, monitor the inner lower eyelid color daily. If still too anemic after that time, continue 1 x week, until Famacha chart coloring is border line safe, stop, at that time.
This is a horse supplement to be used for anemic goats, please use care while using it can be overdosed. OTC

*Vitamin AD-E300*-- For rickets.
2cc for adults, 1cc for kids under 100lbs, SQ OTC

*Vitamin B Complex*--6cc per 100 lbs, 1 x a day for 3-4 days, or more if you wish. Given SQ or IM if needed immediately in goats system, otherwise SQ injection.
Is used for debilitated animal, those with enteritis, or who will not eat.
It helps to soothe the intestinal linings, and stimulates the appetite. OTC

*Vitamin C *- Helps acidify the urine and relieve congested udder.
Dose urine acidifier - 250mg tablet 4x day; congested udder - five 500mg tablets 2x day. OTC

*Vitamin E* - Works with selenium and is essential for tissue, muscular and udder health. Used as a supplement before kidding. Dose 500 to 1000 iu as top feed daily. OTC

*Bloat relievers~~~~~~~~~~

True bloat is very painful.
If severe, get a vet right away. 
Signs: Restlessness, abdominal discomfort, loss of appetite, and increased salivation. 
The stomach becomes progressively distended on the left side. 
The goat may bite and or kick at the abdominal region, followed by increased discomfort, respiratory distress, collapse and death.

For extreme emergencies: *
Last resort method only~!
Use a 14 gauge, 18 gauge needle, to release the gas from the rumen(left side) in an extreme emergency.
Location of rumen video.





*Treatment used below:*
Massage/knead with your fist, left side (rumen) until the goat begins to burp.
Have the goats front legs up on a 12 inch step, rub down with your thumb and index finger on each side of the throat line area on neck, from under the chin, going down to the chest, walk the goat. Repeat massaging, rubbing.
You want a lot of burps or passing gas. Along with bloat subsiding.
Giving an enema may also get thing moving from that end as well.

Tubing a goat can be done for critical cases and can be effective, especially if anything is blocking the throat and not allowing gases to escape. You should get some stinky rumen gas from it as soon as it's in place, kneading the rumen will result in lots of grumbling and large belches. Foamy bloat does require actual treatment.

Mild bloat can be treated with the following:

*Baking Soda* - Only put out or feed to goats to bring down bloat. DO not leave out free choice 24/7 . Dose - 1 Tbsp in 30cc water as drench. OTC

*Gas X *(or generic brand) - used for bloat. Dose 1-2 tablets every 2-4 hours; Liquid form 1-2 capfuls. OTC

*Beer* --*Bloat*/ *Rumen health*(dark malt is best)- Dose 1 can. The beer should be flat & room temperature - so leave it open in the house for several hours before drenching. Make sure it is not cold. It depends on size of goat as to how much to give. Beer is used to restart a rumen in shut down. It may be helpful for bloat too. OTC

*Therabloat Drench*--Contains poloxalene to control bloat caused by eating alfalfa and other legumes.
Dosage is 1 oz. for calves under 500 lbs. and 2 oz. for mature animals.
Give by drench or stomach tube at earliest signs of bloat. OTC

*Vegetable Oil/peanut/Olive oil/ Mineral oil--*
For treatment of: Bloat. Notes: Do not use mineral oil unless you add ginger, Nutridrench or something for flavor, it is tasteless and the goat can easily aspirate some into the lungs. A stomach tube to get it down, if you know how.
Give 60-90 cc's.

*Bacteria/ e-coli~~~~~~~~~~~

Bar-Guard-99*--2cc drench right after kid has nursed some colostrum from the mother. Protects newborns against scours caused by E.coli. and helps prevent Floppy Kid Syndrome. OTC

*Neomycin*--1 1/2 cc twice a day for 3 days for kids with E.coli type infection. OTC

*Pig Scour halt*--Double dosage it states on label to give to goats.
2 x a day for 3 days, orally.
Also works to stop most any scouring types, when the scouring won't respond to pepto, "along with treatment" of the cause.

*Newborns Rough deliveries~~~~~~

Dopram *- Dosage is 2/10 cc under kid's tongue immediately upon birth. Eliminates respiratory distress in newborns, from troubled births and stimulates lung activity. Keep refrigerated. RX neede*d

Allergies/ Nasal/Coughs/Colds
Benadryl/Diphenhydramine*- Antihistamine, for minor allergic reactions such as bites, coughs, and nasal decongestant. Over the counter dose 1tsp/ 5cc for kids and 2-4 tsp/10-20cc for adults. OTC

*Dimetapp*-- OTC for colds and coughs.
Dose:
3-5cc for newborns -
2wks in age; 4-6 tsps for adults. OTC

*Chlortrimeton* - for colds and coughs similar to Benadryl without drowsy effect. Dose- 5cc for kids and 10-20cc for adults. OTC

*Robitussin* - Used for coughs and colds.
Dose 3-5cc for newborns -
2wks in age; 4-6 tsps, Adults OTC

*VetRx*- Used for breathing/lung/coughing problems.
Put in a couple of drops per nostril from a syringe (no needle) and shoot it up the nose. 

VetRX for _milder cases_ of lice:
Recommend combing with a pet flea comb if possible before treatment as an added bonus.
Apply 3-5cc of VetRX on the topline, I go upwards from tail head to base of neck making sure to get it underneath the hair, to the skin. Rub it slightly.
Will leave a greasy residue. Repeat in 1 week, unless it rains, then do it again right after the rain.
Within a couple days, no lice and comb out the remaining nits easily as they mostly lay them on the topline where the oil disrupts them.
OTC


*Tavist D* - Treats colds and coughs.
Dose 3-5cc for newborns -
2wks in age; 4-6 tsps for adults. OTC


----------



## toth boer goats

*Wound treatments/staph/bleeding/fungal/arthritis/muscle pain~~~~~~~~~~

Absorbine Veterinary Liniment Gel-* Overexertion, minor injuries, arthritis pain. Horse product, see instructions.

*Catron IV Spray*- Spray directly on a wound to keep flies away,
kills screwworms and ear ticks, controls insect pests. OTC

*Betadine Solution* -for wounds; for dipping newborn's navels. OTC

*Blu-Kote* - Spray wound, 2 x a day, as long as it takes for wound healing and keeping flies off.

*Chlorhexidine Solution- For Staph infection treatment*
Mix 10-2 water, dilution ratio for staph infections.
10 ounces water to 2 ounce solution, mix and put it in a squirt bottle.
Spray it on 2 x a day. No need to rinse it off, just spray and leave it, until it is completely healed. Do not remove scabs or pop pustules.
Also good for general wound cleaning and other skin conditions.
It is a full surgical scrub, which is safe on internal flesh, there is a formula for oral/dental use.

*Blood Stop/Stop bleed powder treatments*-- Cornmeal, DE, Corn starch, Flour, Cob webs, chalk, tea bags or Cayenne Pepper. Be careful to not get it the eyes or nose. Works fast on heavy bleeding.

*Gentian Violet-Topical*--Before use, clean the affected area, rinse well, and pat dry. Make sure the area is dry before using this medication. Using a cotton swab to avoid staining your hands, apply gentian violet to the affected area, usually once or twice a day. Gentian violet is an antiseptic dye used to treat fungal infections of the skin (e.g., ringworm, athlete's foot). OTC

*Hoofrot issues:
Hoof 'n Heel-* Penetrates deep into the hoof to attack hoof rot, foot rot, fouls, foot scald and to rapidly cure lameness. See instructions.

*Zintet *for hoof rot treatment: a pasty cream.
Clean the hoof before applying, zintet stays on for several days and should clear it up. Repeat, if needed. Worst cases may take three treatments but the majority only needed one.
Can be used for open wounds, or puncture holes, as it seals and heals it. A bit pricey up front but the cost per use is pennies.
A little goes a long way, wear gloves.


*Neosporin* (or generic) - antibiotic ointment .
Used for scrapes and small wounds. Apply directly on the wound. OTC

*Nu-Stock-*Provides relief of red mange, ringworm, ear mites, cuts and scrapes.
Put it on every 3 days until healed. Fast healing.

*Tincture Iodine 7%*--Topical antiseptic for use to reduce the risk of infection of superficial cuts and abrasions. Use on navel cords at birth of kids after mother has cleaned them. OTC

*Vetericyn VF Wound & Skin Care HydroGel Spray*-- used on wounds, as directed. OTC

*Minerals~~~~~~~~~~~

BoSe <Selenium>* -
For kids born weak or have crooked or weak legs.
Does holding afterbirth to long.
Any goat showing deficiency signs.
Kid Dosage at birth: Larger breeds- 1/4 to 1/2 cc. SQ depending on size.
Kid Dosage at birth: Smaller breeds:- 1/8 to 1/4 cc (SQ), depending on size.
Adult Dosage: 1cc/40lbs, under dosing a bit is best, as they can get selenium from loose minerals or other ways. Never overdose.
You can give once or twice a year, if in a deficient area.
Can be given 1 month prior to kidding for deficient area's.

*Ferrodex Iron Injectable *- Treats severe anemia.
Ferrodex 100, 4 cc per 100 pounds, every other day for a week, then 1x a week til improved color comes back to lower eyelids.
Best to go by vets instructions, can easily be overdosed.
Interchangeable with oral Red Cell or oral Lixotinic. OTC

*Copasure/Copper bolus*-- For copper deficiency, dosage is 1gm per 22 lbs.
2 gm bolus is for a 44 lb goat
4 gm bolus is for a 88 lb goat
Administer copper bolus orally with balling gun.
Try to get the whole copper bolus down, if possible, but I know it is not always doable, as they can chew on it. Not always easy.
Other methods can be used, such as a marshmallows, wrapped in treats, to try to get them down there. Give on an empty or full stomach doesn't matter.
Wait 3-4 months before giving more, it takes time to show improvement.
Re-evaluate at that time, if they are still showing signs, give more then.
Each bolus contains copper oxide wire particles.
Give to kids over 25 lbs. OTC

*Selenium & Vit E Gel*--adult goat - 5 ml (this provides the same amount of Selenium/E as 3 ml of Bo-Se) 1mg of selenium and 500 IU of vitamin E per 5 ml. Selenium can be toxic, and the margin of safety is narrow. Use only in Selenium deficient areas (check with your vet) Some give pregnant does this product at 5 weeks and two weeks before their due dates. You can also give to bucks and does at the start of breeding season.
Kids born with weak legs are also given Bo-Se. OTC

*Replamin Gel Plus-* A nutritional source of amino acid chelated/complexed minerals and vitamins for all classes of Beef, Dairy, Equine, Goats and Swine.

selenium
yeast
cobalt
vitamin E
*M*etal *A*mino *A*cid *C*helated minerals in a single dose to improve immune response

*Toxemia/Ketosis/Milk Fever~~~~~~~~~

Calcium Gluconate*-- 10% (100mg/ml) If administered via IV at 5-15mg during a 10min span). SQ injection and not for more than 1 day. It is caustic to tissue if given IM or used long term. For treatment of: milk fever, pregnancy toxemia, and ketosis. May aid in dilating the cervix during a long labor. Goat dose: To treat *Milk Fever*: Give Orally 8 to 12 oz. given orally. Repeat 5-8 oz, three times a day until the doe is eating and symptoms are subsiding.
Helps to open the cervix.

*Propylene Glycol*-*CMPK*- For the prevention and treatment of ketosis.
Goat dose: Oral 3-4 oz (90-120ml) 2 times a day, for 2 days, and then 1-2 oz (30ml-60) 2 times daily until animal is eating normally.
Milk withholding time: none.
In an emergency you can substitute Molasses or Karo Syrup. OTC

*Molasses/Karo Syrup* - For ketosis in does.
30 cc's dark karo
15 cc's molasses
Put in a bowl and use a touch of hot water and stir.
This will make it thinner and easier to to suck up into a big syringe and drench it. Do this 2 x a day until goat is improved.

*Poisoning~~~~~~

(Activated) Charcoal *-- 4-6 oz to treat poisonings. It binds with poison to remove from system. Dose as a top off to feed or mixed with water or liquid laxative. If used with water or as top feed, follow with a laxative. Sold in capsules at the human pharmacy but fish aquarium type will work in a pinch. OTC

Activated charcoal is available in a drench solution at farm stores, HOWEVER IT SHOULD ONLY EVER BE TUBED.
Oral drenching can cause aspiration, causing serious damage to the lungs. Getting an adequate number of tablets down a goat is virtually impossible so tubing is the ideal treatment for acute poisoning.
Charcoal does not differentiate between good and bad compounds and will absorb anything else that is given orally, including medications, probiotics, etc and render them ineffective.
Other treatments should be given through injection if at all possible, or wait for the charcoal to pass if they must be given orally.
A vet recommended 12 hours in between to dose probiotics (same window if you are giving oral antibiotics).
There's also a gel product called BioSponge which acts in a similar manner by absorbing toxins so they can be eliminated from the digestive tract safely. Both can be used together.


*Milk of Magnesia (MOM)* -For constipation and toxicity reactions, including Floppy Kid Syndrome. Dose as oral drench 15 cc per 60 lbs.
When an animal is constipated, be sure to cure the cause and not mask it with MOM. OTC

*Constipation~~~~~~

Constipation/Enema *- Give a warm soapy water enema.
Original Dawn liquid dish soap should be used only.
Place the tip of the a 6cc or 12cc syringe at the door of the rectum, plunge warm soapy water slowly. Do this several times, to get things moving.
Massage the flanks and lower tummy area and gently squeeze on both sides, having thegoat facing you. Be careful, some squirt out like a jet, don't get squirted in the face.
You want to see a lot of poo come out before stopping.
Repeat until you think the kid is cleaned out.
Give an enema as needed.
Can be used on adults
*Note: do not use concentrated soaps or with added bleach or other additives.

*Milk of Magnesia (MOM)* -For constipation and toxicity reactions, including Floppy Kid Syndrome. Dose as oral drench 15 cc per 60 lbs.
When an animal is constipated, be sure to cure the cause and not mask it with MOM. OTC

*Flea and tick powder* --(for kittens) use for lice treatment in kids.
Sprinkle from head to tail and rub in. Dose once and then again in 10 days. OTC

*Dehydration~~~~~ 

Electrolytes/Re-sorb*--Oral Mix the Re-Sorb packet with 1/2 gallon warm water. For treatment of rehydrating sick animals. OTC

*Lactated Ringers Solution* - For rehydrating kids and young goats. Comes in IV bag but use SQ. Using a 60 cc syringe with an 18 gauge needle attached, draw up LRS, warm in a pot of water, check temperature as you would a bottle of milk for proper heat, and inject 30 cc under the skin (SQ) at each shoulder. Can be used several times a day until the goat's electrolytes are in balance. Will be absorbed by the goat's body very quickly if dehydration is present. Can be used in conjunction with oral electrolytes. Refrigerate when storing. A must-have product.

*Dehydration: *- for mild cases or supportive care give warm molasses water with a pinch of salt and apple cider vinegar. It tastes better than electrolyte solutions and most will chug it down.
Giving Doe's a bucket of this after kidding helps to replace fluids and help support milk production.

For more severe cases, use plain saline solution rather than lactated ringers. Per a vet, it's the safer option if they haven't been evaluated as the additional ingredients in lactated can exacerbate certain conditions.
Give SQ or can be IV if a vet has placed a catheter.
For adults, run a line from a bag same as IV for slower absorption since they need higher volume than kids; sit with them to hold the needle in place while it runs. Use different sites if they need to be dosed multiple times.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Mastitis~~~~~~~~

To-Day/Cephapirin Sodium/ Cefa-Lac* -- Goat dose: Udder infusion 12 hrs. apart - milk out the bad milk/pus/blood completely before infusing each time. Normal cases take 2 to 3 infusions 12 hrs apart. It is best to test for mastitis type before beginning treatment, to know what type you are dealing with. Always have clean dry hands, clean and dry her udder before any milking, then after milking her out, repeat before infusing her udder.
You can use a 1/2 of tube, but first, put 1/2 of the tube into a new syringe, it states it has 10 mls, so squirting 5 cc's into the syringe should be 1/2. Then put a new sterile infusing tip on the syringe, now you have a clean 1/2 to infuse into the other side, if the doe is infected on both sides. If not, there is another day of infusion to save in fridge.
Never use the same tube and tip on the other side of her udder or the next day after you already infused it.
Or you can infuse the full tube, if she has a huge udder.
Milk out completely each time before infusing. If you can't get anything out.
Do heat compresses and massage, 20 minute sessions 2 x a day minimum, try to get as much out as you can. Do not introduce dirty cannula tip into teats. Milk withholding time: 6 days OTC

*Tomorrow/Cephapirin Sodium/Cefa-Dri*--Goat dose: Udder infusion 1/2 or 1 tube infused into infected side only. Depending on udder size. For treatment & prevention of: Mastitis in dry does.
This product will not make a doe dry up, it is only an antibiotic used to treat and prevent mastitis. See Today mastitis treatment above for more info. OTC

*Gentamicin*-- Used with great success in conjunction with Penicillin G for persistent mastitis cases. Dosing 1 cc of Gentamicin as an injection in the first 12 hour period, followed by a high dose of Penicillin G (5 to 10 cc's) the next 12 hour interval, and followed by another 1 cc injection of Gentamicin during the next 12 hour interval...this 12 hour alternate treatment for at least 5 days but no more than 7 days combined has been extremely effective in treating persistent mastitis. As with any injections or treatments, it is advised that you work in conjunction with a veterinarians recommendations.

*MastoBlast*--1 ml twice daily. Natural formula. No milk withdrawal. 8 oz. provides treatment for 6 cows, 12 sheep or goats. Treatment for mastitis infection. Proven to reduce Somatic cell count in milk by up to 50%. Treat one animal or the entire herd. Spray on nose or add to water for at least 10 days.

*Sours~~~~~~~
IMMODIUM AD*--WARNING --Do Not Use! It stops the peristaltic action in the gut, death may be a result.

*Pepto-Bismol *- Irritation/distress caused by diarrhea in both kids and adults.. Before using Pepto-Bismol when diarrhea is present, first determine the cause of the problem.
2 cc every four to six hours for newborns;
5 cc for kids approaching one month old;
10 to 15 cc for adults. Dose at human weight equivalent. OTC

*Spectam Scour Halt*--(Swine product) -
double dosage it states on label for goats.
2x a day for 3 days orally.
Used for ecoli scours and other bacteria issues.
Also great to stop any scouring type issues, but be sure to treat the actual cause of the scouring at the same time. OTC


*Slippery Elm* - Helps stop diarrhea and coats the stomach and intestines.
Dose 1 tsp mixed with yogurt or probiotics and electrolytes so it can be drenched.
Give 5-6 times over the day until diarrhea stops. OTC

*Hoof Rot~~~~~~~
Kopertox* --Product used to treat hoof rot and hoof scald.
Dose topically as needed. OTC

*LA200-- Put some into a syringe(no needle), put directy onto the hoof rot areas, keep hoof dry.

Hormones/ inducing labor/aborting/Dilation~~~~~~~~~

Lutalyse/Lute/Prostaglanin *--2cc, no matter size or age.
The same hormone which the body produces to trigger labor naturally.
To induce, 2cc deep IM, will kid within 48 hrs usually right at 24hrs from the shot. To bring in heat or abort, 2cc deep IM, takes about 36hrs.
If aborting, wait 14 days after the accident breeding, then give the shot.
To bring in heat, same dose, 1st heat is likely not fertile, so wait another 14 days after the initial induced heat, give the 2nd shot and then breed on that heat.
( If inducing labor it is a good idea to use it with Dexamethasone 1cc per 20lbs to develop the kids lungs). *Pregnant women, asthmatics or other persons with bronchial disease should not handle this product! Do not get it on your skin.
: hormones Prostaglanin is a hormone and must be given IM. Use Aborting and/or Labor Inducing meds only under the guidance of a veterinarian!!*
Lute can also be used to abort a pregnancy, give 7-10 days after an oops breeding.
2 cc's IM injection, no matter age or size.
Make sure it is injected deep within the muscle. RX needed.


*Oxytocin*-- Dose-- 1cc IM
Causes contractions and helps stimulate passing of afterbirth.
Do not give, if the doe's cervix is closed, she must be in labor and open.
1/2 cc for milk let down IM.
You must be absolutely certain, the doe is completely dilated and the kid is normally presented or it could severely harm to the doe.
(Pregnant women should not handle this). RX

*Sick Goats/weak newborns~~~~~~~

NutriDrench* (goat) - Given orally, quick energy supplement for stressed and/or off-feed goats. Contains many of the vitamins, minerals, and nutrients that a sick goat requires to survive its illness. Does burn the throat, shouldn't be used long term. Mixes well with propylene glycol or mineral oil for flavored dosing.


*Rumen health~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Probiotic Powder or generic* - Used to return normal flora in gut.
Dosage for sick goats, 3 to 5 Tbs as a top feed. OTC

*Probiotic Rumen inoculant/Probios/*--beneficial bacteria to keep the rumen working.
Oral 5 gms adult goats
Best to use 3-4 hours following antibiotic treatment or any time a goat seems "off". Sub temps.
Note-Yogurt containing active cultures with acidophilus can be used in an emergency, but is not really as good as products formulated especially for ruminants because yogurt dose not contain all of the beneficial bacteria that these specially formulated product do. OTC

*Cud Transfer:* is preferable whenever possible because it contains high levels of live bacteria that are specific to your micro environment/management program, rather than the preserved generic ones in OTC products like Probios. It does take some practice to swipe a cud from another goat without losing a finger.

One way to give a cud transfer, takes longer but makes it easier, is brewing the contents by adding a good cud or two to a bottle/jar with some molasses, hay pellets (they feed on fiber too), plus a splash of ACV (optional). Fill with water and set in a warm location, preferably near body temperature like in front of a heater. Should get nice and bubbly; burp regularly to release gas buildup. Much easier to drench the liquid than try to shove a solid cud down them.
No set time for brewing. Temperature will affect how fast the bacteria grow, but once it starts getting bubbly there's definite activity. 
Keeping brew alive, so it's ready to use any time, add more food occasionally or new cud if it's not doing as much.


*Yogurt Plain *- Dose-give about 1/4 cup 2-3 times a day for 3-5 days. Repopulates good gut flora after meds are given.
Or if a goats rumen is off, helps with a sick stomach.
3 to 5 days is good time frame to give it.
Goat or cattle probiotics are best to use but this is a good quick solution until true probiotics can be purchased. OTC


----------



## toth boer goats

*VACCINES~~~~~~~~~
*
Note: Not all area's and goats need all these vaccines.
Ask your veterinarian what is needed for your area to protect your goats.
Do know, CD&T vaccine is highly recommended for all goats.

*Bovi-Sera*- For treatment of conditions such as pneumonia and enterotoxemia, passive immune failure in newborns and shipping fever complex in adults. Provides an immediate boost to the immune system allowing goats to get back on their feet. Bovi Sera acts much the same as Goat Serum although goats are not listed on the label.
Dosage 10cc sub-Q for 3 days. 5 cc SQ injection for newborns.

*C & D Antitoxin--C&D Anti-Toxin~~~~~~~~~~*
For treatment/prevention of overeating disease, ruminal acidosis, or if any rumen-related toxicity is suspected. Severe diarrhea in very young kids, toxicity caused by plants, poisons, bites, overeating disease, bloat, ruminal acidosis, and ingestion of toxic substances like azaleas and antifreeze, Floppy Kid Syndrome.
C&D Anti-toxin provides short-term protection, but works immediately and is a temporary protection. Give SQ
After goat is well and the threat is over. the breeder must begin the two-vaccination toxoid series again, because the anti-toxin cancels the benefits of the vaccine. Safe for pregnant does.
Refrigerate.
Slaughter withholding: 21 days.
Milk withholding: Not stated. OTC

*CD&T*--for the immunization of healthy goats, against enterotoxemia caused by the toxins of Clost. perfringens types C & D (overeating disease) and tetanus.
2 ml goats SQ, no matter goat size and age.
Repeat in 21-28 days, then booster annually.

*Corynebacterium Pseudotuberculosis Bacterin Goat Vaccine*--Give 1 ml SQ in the side of the neck. Repeat in 14 days with 1 ml SQ in the opposite side of the neck. Manufacturer states the vaccine has not been tested or approved in lactating or pregnant does. 60-day slaughter withdrawal. May cause injection site swelling.

*Corynebacterium Pseudotuberculosis Bacterin *is for use in healthy goats, 3 months of age or older, as an aid in the prevention of pyogranulomas/caseous lymphadenitis (CL), a disease characterized by localized collections of pus.

*Covexin 8 Cattle & Sheep Vaccine*--Give 5 ml SQ, followed by a 2 ml SQ dose in 6 weeks and once annually.

*Rabies *(Imrab)Cattle, Horse & Sheep Vaccine--Inject 2 ml SQ or IM into healthy animals 3 months of age or older. Re vaccinate yearly.
*
Tetanus Antitoxin*--Goat dose & treatment: SQ Injection 1/2 ml for newborns, 1 ml for adults. For short-term protection against tetanus and tetanus-like infections. Used after a wound or at the time of any surgical procedure i.e. disbudding, castration, tattooing, etc.

*Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine*--Goat dose: SQ Injection 1/2 ml repeated in 3-4 weeks, and again in 6 months, and then given yearly. This is the immunization used to prevent Tetanus. Takes about 10-14 days for the body to begin producing an active immunity to provide protection.

*Vision 7 with Spur Cattle & Sheep Vaccine*--Give cattle and sheep 2 ml SQ. Repeat in 3 to 4 weeks and once annually. Low risk of tissue reaction at injection site.

*Tetanus Antitoxin*--Tetanus Anti-Toxin is used after castrations are done (wethering a goat), for injuries (bites, cuts, puncture wounds), and when tetanus-like symptoms are present (jaw is locked and mouth won't open, goat's neck is dramatically bent to the side and unable to be straightened, eyes unfocused, difficulty standing). Tetanus is commonly called Lockjaw.
Temporary protection provided by anti-toxins lasts about 7 to 14 days. If the goat survives the illness, the producer will have to re vaccinate with CD&T again plus the booster, because the anti-toxin has cancelled the benefits of the vaccine. OTC


----------



## toth boer goats

*Pour-ons- Liquids/Powders~~~~~~~
Never give any pouron orally to worm a goat!
Pour-ons are not made to be given orally.

Bimectin pour-on-
1 cc per 22 lbs along topline, the same as Ivermectrin above.
Withdrawal: Not permitted for use in lactating cattle producing milk for human consumption. Do not use in non-lactating dairy cows, including pregnant dairy heifers, within 60 days of calving.

Corral, Sevin Dust or Viper Dust- For lice.
Can be used on non lactating does and bucks only - do not use on kids.
For adults sprinkle on and rub in. Use in open air area. Do not breath dust.
Apply second dose 10 days later. OTC

CyLence- Pour-on--
Controls horn flies, face flies, biting and sucking lice.
Goat dose-- Pour-on - Drip this along the goat's spine.
1cc per 22 lbs. For lice treatment, repeat in 3 weeks.
To control flies, use once a month throughout the summer.

Diatomaceous Earth (DE)--Very drying, can cause severe respiratory issues for livestock and handler, not very effective against internal parasites.
But works slowly to kill bugs around the barn.
If it gets wet it stops working.
FOOD grade only!

Eprinex/Eprinomectin 5mg pour on--Goat dose: Pour-On: 1 cc per 22 lbs pour on, put along the backline, repeat in 2 weeks; Milk withholding time: None

Ivomec/Ivermectin injectable- Used for mites, extreme cases.
1 cc per 40 lbs- SQ.
Mites signs, scabby legs, ankles, scrotum's, udders are common area's.
Lameness can be seen with severe cases.

Ivemectrin pour on- blue liquid-treats mites/lice.
1 cc per 22 lbs along the topline. Repeat in 2 weeks

Ultra boss pour on- Treats lice in kids and adults
Dosage: 1.5 ml per 50 lbs, along topline.

WORMERS~~~~~[/CODE]

Ivomec/Ivermectin injectable-- for Cattle & Swine 1% Dose:
1 cc per 33 lbs worming orally, then 10 days later to get hatching eggs.
- Milk withholding time: 14 days.
Safe for use in pregnant does after 90 days pregnancy.
Note-Dose 1 cc per 40 lbs SQ for anemic cases, so worms don't let go too quickly and cause bleed out and death. Also give SQ to treat for mites.
Ivomec plus/Ivermectin plus Injectable--1 cc per 40# sub q or 1 cc per 33# orally, the plus is for liver flukes.

Prohibit/Levamisole--(AKA Levasol and Tramisol)*12mg/kg oral dose with meat withdrawal of*4*days and*milk*withdrawal of 3 days. Solution prepared by dissolving a 52 gram powder packet in 1quart (943ml) of water. This yields a solution with 49.6 mg/ml. If dosing kids, it is safer to dilute further (1 packet in 2 quarts of water), and then administer twice the amount listed on the chart. The larger volume administered will then provide a wider margin for safety if there are small errors in dosing.
Warning: levamisole has a narrow margin of safety and can be toxic if overdosed. 
Warning: Do not use if the goat is ill or down. It can kill them.

Quest Equine Gel-/Quest Plus Equine Gel-
Dose 1mL/100lbs.
Quest stays in the system for 28 days.

Safeguard/Panacur/Fenbendazole --(Not very Effective due to overuse in USA) Goat dose: If using cattle version, 1cc per 7-10lbs, 3 days in a row.; to treat for tapeworms .
Also used and kills meningeal worm, 1 x a day, 20 cc's per 100 lbs orally for 5 days.
- Milk withholding time: 4 days; Safe for use in pregnant does.

Synanthic/ Benzelmin/Oxfendazole (equine)-- Dose: Oral 2x - 3x the label dosage To treat for tape worms, you need to give the above treatment three days in a row, Do not use in pregnant animals.

Valbazen Cattle & Sheep Dewormer Suspension Albendazole 11.36 % --
Dose: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally; Milk withholding time: 5 days;
Some go by the label dosage for goats, at 1 cc per 25 lbs.
Not safe for pregnant does.

Moxidectin wormer - only Quest equine gel is mentioned in the original list, but Cydectin drench and injectable are the same active ingredient. However, the drench is so weak that it requires a huge volume for goats (18cc per 100lb). Injectable is 10x as strong so 1.8cc/100lb, and far more cost effective if you treat a large number of animals.
Do be careful with dosage on either that or Quest since they're so strong, particularly with kids - toxicity has been observed with as little as twice the recommended dose.
Use a 1cc syringe so you have 1/10th markings if the dose is less than 1cc. Still much safer than levamisole but it's not on the same level as ivermectin or safeguard where you can pretty much give them the entire tube/bottle and they'd be fine (though I don't recommend it!)

Natural Healers & Information on dosages~~~~~~~

**Do dry herbs by weight (however not all herbs are dosed the same) so this is a guide for most herbs as follows. 0-5 # get 1/16th tsp (except in very small animals like hamsters, etc) 5-10# get 1/8th tsp 10-20# get 1/4 tsp 20-75# get 1/4 - 1/2 tsp; 75-150# get 1/2 tsp - 1 tsp; 150-200# get 1 1/2 tsp; and you bump up the dose by 1/2 tsp for each additional 50#.

Nettle - High in iron. It's a good supplement if you don't have any red cell or whatever on hand.

Red raspberry leaves - To bring up milk production and for general immune health.

Blackberry leaves - To stop scours. Oregon grape root - Antibacterial.

Peppermint Oil- For drying them up. Dosage and treatment info needed for oil proper and safe use

Oregano Oil- Helps heal abscesses.

Garlic and Aloe Vera -Make a paste of equal amounts of garlic and Aloe Vera -- good for preventing infection in slow healing wounds, bringing cysts to a head, and as aid to get rid of Staph infection.

Garlic--Raw--un-peeled cloves.
Benefits :
Naturally prevents parasites internal/external, antibacterial, anti-inflammatory, immune booster, prevents and helps treat mastitis and other infections.
Dosage: 1-3 cloves per head per day, can be upped to 6-8 garlic cloves a day if goat is sick.

Tea tree Oil - Similar to lavender but more for skin diseases , has drying effect antibacterial benefits .

Tricare- topical treatment, a herbal salve for general wound care when healing is the priority,. Tricare is petroleum based which helps protect better when bandaging isn't possible, plus it contains both pain relief and fly repellent ingredients as well as antimicrobial, bacteria, viruses, and fungal. It's the most effective treatment for sore mouth/orf because softening the scabs helps minimize the open sores from cracking in between them.


Manuka Honey -Honey made from the Tea Tree is awesome for infections and wounds also has antibacterial properties and is safe if ingested.

Lavender Essential Oil--Goat dose: If the goat is being kept in a stall due to illness, place 4 drops of oil in three different places in the goats stall twice a day. If the goat is not being kept in a stall, place two drops of oil on their muzzle, above their nose. Also good for skin problems; dry skin, cracking skin, bug bites, bumps, etc. and treatment of: Stress and depression. Lavender has a calming and mood lifting effect.

Pregnancy booster: Dose: 3 Tablespoons per day or 1 ½ Tbsp. for dwarf breeds. 2 Tablespoons dried Red Raspberry leaf, 1 Tablespoon (that consists of equal parts of peppermint, thyme, and chamomile).

Raspberry leaf: Strengthens and tones the womb tissue, eases labor, and supports lactation. High in Calcium, Vitamin A and C, and Manganese.

Vitamin E For treatment of: Udder Edema, congested udder.
Oral 1- capsule (500-1000 IU) squirted on grain daily, starting 3 weeks before kidding. Benefits: Vit E works in conjunction with selenium and is essential for tissue, muscular and udder health. We find supplementing with Vit E before kidding, aid in easier kidding.

Extra fat additive, skinny goats~~~~~~~~

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (BOSS) - used to add fat to the diet of thin and/or old goats. BOSS is 25% fat. Top-dress the feed with BOSS. Only in small amounts, a few teaspoons or so per feeding. Feeding some you may see shiny coats.

Floppy Kid~~~~~~~~~~

Treament:
2 cc's PenG
2 cc's Thiamine(if you have it)
2 cc's fortified vit B complex
2 cc's baking soda
Put each into 3 cc syringe's separate, but the baking soda in a 6 cc syringe. Shake often while giving it as it settles quickly to the bottom.
Slowly give each orally. One by one.
They hate it and will gag and fight it. Be careful it don't get into the lungs.
If they cough or gag, stop, allow them to settle down then proceed.

Milk of Magnesia (MOM) -For constipation and toxicity reactions, including Floppy Kid Syndrome. Dose as oral drench 15 cc per 60 lbs.
When an animal is constipated, be sure to cure the cause and not mask it with MOM. OTC

Misc~~~~~~~~~

Needles - 1 1/2 inch 20 gauge, 3/4inch 22 gauge, 1 inch 25 gauge

Syringes Sizes-
1cc for small kid doses
3cc
6cc
12cc
20c
35cc
60cc

Thermometer - Always get a temp first before any treatment.
Temps say a lot on how to treat.
Having a back up thermometer or batteries is smart.
Digital thermometers are best, quicker.
But do not get the super quick reader. Just the normal kind.*


----------



## toth boer goats

*Not recommended in feeds:*
Positive Pellet (Morantel Tartrate) - Widely available at feed stores and it doesn't work.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Fly sprays/Ointments:

SWAT ointment*-
Do not apply directly on wounds, or irritated skin. Apply around wound, or irritation. Use daily. 
See instructions and warnings.

*Bronco Gold/Bronco Equine Fly Spray-* Kills and repels six fly species, mosquitoes and gnats. 
See instructions.


----------

